# Kel-Tec's new bullpup rifle



## Grenadier (Jan 12, 2007)

I want one...  

I'll have to buy me a set of .308 Winchester dies, though.  

This bad boy looks to be a keeper, if I can acquire one:

http://www.ktog.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=499;action=display;num=1168577349;start=0


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like a cool rifle.  Love how it uses the readily available metric FAL mags.  I think I'll be doing a lil research myself into this.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting. The Kel-tec factory is only an hour north of me, they've been coming out with some interesting products...time to pay them a visit on this one!

Read through the post...seems like a high MSRP for a Kel-tec product. Not that its not worth it but Kel-tecs have a rep as "affordable". I'd also have to consider having that powerful 308 cartidge so close to my face coming out of a Kel-tec!  Again not knocking on KT but because they built thier business on inexpensive pocket pistols and thier SU16 offering seems a bit plasticy, I have my reservations.

As a combat weapon, I'd also question the ejection tube. If that thing gets plugged up with mud or whatever will there be enough force to blow the spent shells out?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 12, 2007)

That is cool!  Using mags from a weapon as prolific as the FAL is a smart choice.  Also, just based on the pics, the fit and finish looks a little better than what I've seen on some of Kel-tec's other stuff.  I'll be interested to see the reviews once these are in circulation.

Now they just need one in 7.62x39 that uses AK mags :ak47:  (on the other hand, they probably wouldn't be able to produce a rifle comparable to the AK that would be in the same price range)


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I'm about to enter an orgasmic trance. 

Now, if I could only come up with the $2K they want for it :vu:


----------

